#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  The brand new noise masking sleepbuds by Bose!

## Helena

Bose, one of the leading audio brands famously known for their noise cancelling headphones have now come up with a new innovative *earphones designed to improve sleeping.
*
The brand has officially announced about their new invention; *the first ever noise-masking sleep buds!* This looks exactly the same as the regular Bluetooth headphones but are actually not! They are designed in a way to mask the unwanted external noise and replace them with some soothing sounds that can help us in getting enough sleep and not to wakeup due to interruptions.This could also relieve us from stress and anxiety due to sound pollution.

Its handy and unique* size seems to be comfortable* and has some technology integrated with it to *relieve us from the irritating noise* ,especially the snoring and traffic sounds!
It also has an option of an *alarm sound* that helps us to wake up peacefully ,on time.

Finally we all are blessed with a device that helps us to have enough sleep and rest to improve our health while listening to our favourite playlist!

*Are you guys excited about this device? Share your thoughts.*

----------


## Adiza

> Bose, one of the leading audio brands famously known for their noise cancelling headphones have now come up with a new innovative *earphones designed to improve sleeping.
> *
> The brand has officially announced about their new invention; *the first ever noise-masking sleep buds!* This looks exactly the same as the regular Bluetooth headphones but are actually not! They are designed in a way to mask the unwanted external noise and replace them with some soothing sounds that can help us in getting enough sleep and not to wakeup due to interruptions.This could also relieve us from stress and anxiety due to sound pollution.
> 
> Its handy and unique* size seems to be comfortable* and has some technology integrated with it to *relieve us from the irritating noise* ,especially the snoring and traffic sounds!
> It also has an option of an *alarm sound* that helps us to wake up peacefully ,on time.
> 
> Finally we all are blessed with a device that helps us to have enough sleep and rest to improve our health while listening to our favourite playlist!
> 
> *Are you guys excited about this device? Share your thoughts.*



Actually excited with this. But do you think it will not cause any harm when you hold it for long time in your ears?

----------


## Helena

> Actually excited with this. But do you think it will not cause any harm when you hold it for long time in your ears?


I thought the same, but they would have tested it based on those facts I guess. Who knows side effects take time to become visible :Confused:

----------


## Adiza

> I thought the same, but they would have tested it based on those facts I guess. Who knows side effects take time to become visible


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Yeah we have to wait for the side effects. But better they research more regarding the side effects before release it to the market.

----------

